# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Самые новые карты и программы для GPS навигаторов и КПК

## cheetai

Самые новые карты и программы для GPS навигаторов и КПК.  Автоспутник, Визиком-навигатор, Навител, Nav N Go iGO, Garmin, разнообразный софт для КПК плееры и кодеки, офисные, книги в электронном виде, антивирусы, популярные рингтоны, игры. Эксперты-советники и индикаторы для рынка Форекс. Для телефона Nokia программа Nokia Maps - v.3.1.8.  Все можно скачать сайте: http://www.sitysoft.net

----------


## ovo_okt

Спасибо!

----------


## vasilnn

сайт прикольный, скачать действительно можно, но при установке программ для завершения ее идет запрос на код активации, который можно получить только заплатив деньги

----------

